# Indian Film Industry's First Blue Ray Released



## W i d e S c r e e N (Mar 16, 2008)

*Bollywood's First Blue Ray Released*



> _*Eros International releases ‘Heyy Babyy’ On Blu-Ray Disc format
> 
> *xs125.xs.to/xs125/08116/new-2113.jpg
> *_
> ...


 

Source
Blu-ray.com | *www.erosplc.com/eros/news/press/pr2008/2008-03-04/
 
Official Site @ Eros
*www.heyybabyy.erosentertainment.com/
*dvdstore.erosentertainment.com/product/bollywood-movie.asp?Buy_Heyy_Babyy_-_Blu_Ray_DVD_6a

Review from Audio Video Science Forums
*www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=13382117


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Mar 16, 2008)

Just wondering as to its cost


----------



## Faun (Mar 16, 2008)

^^only Rs.999 MRP


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Mar 16, 2008)

geez thanks man

Now i have to allocate 35000+65000+1000 for this venture

PS3+Plasma[size undecided]+Bd Discs

Probable will wait for 1 year b4 everything crashes down

Just now received Samsung will introduce Bd players in May/Jun this year


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 16, 2008)

Rs 999 ??? 
is there any english titles available in india??

anyway nice start...

p.s : hope grey market guys come to know this release.. so that they will start releasing thier own BLURAY   

actually they are the ones who promote these formats..  players.. devices...


----------



## ThinkFree (Mar 16, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^only Rs.999 MRP



Just Rs.999? Are you sure?


----------



## ring_wraith (Mar 16, 2008)

That's amazing. A DVD costs 399 typically.


----------



## ThinkFree (Mar 16, 2008)

ring_wraith said:


> That's amazing. A DVD costs 399 typically.



Indian movies you can get for as low as Rs.49(TSeries) and that from Tips are also available at Rs.299


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 16, 2008)

^^^ not latest one dude...


----------



## alsiladka (Mar 16, 2008)

The BlueRay player prices are increasing guys, not decreasing. Since HD DVD pulled out of the race, blueray is cashing in on the future HD version premium.


----------



## iMav (Mar 16, 2008)

^^ that is only going to be momentary ... as hd dvd is no more and as the war was so hyped that now a lot of ppl go and buy blu ray drives so the increase is going to last for a small period


----------



## CadCrazy (Mar 16, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> Rs 999 ???
> is there any english titles available in india??
> 
> anyway nice start...
> ...



Stop spreading the word about piracy. Use original version


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 16, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> Rs 999 ???
> is there any english titles available in india??
> 
> anyway nice start...
> ...


grey market guys will just start getting better rips.
imagine ripping a BD to VP7 + 5(7).1 MusePack in a DL DVD.
that would give an almost equal quality when kompared to the original.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 16, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> Stop spreading the word about piracy. Use original version




loook around u my friend....

and tell me again ??

simply because i stop speaking about piracy .. is it gona change in india??

think again???

ok do u think if grey market stops seling bluray ... do u think bluray will become popular????

NO WAY...

i still remmeber grey market people are the one who brought DVD to light ... not anyother ads or company etc...

its just like PORN industry decision on FORMAT...



face the reality dude


----------



## CadCrazy (Mar 16, 2008)

I have seen LinFanboyz, WinFanboyz & MacFanboyz but never seen any hardcore PiracyFanboy like you


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 16, 2008)

LOL.....

wht are u a antipiracy FANboy huh ????

like RIAA / MPAA / etc.....

WORLD HATES you....!!! 

no offence....


----------



## Head Banger (Mar 16, 2008)

What happened to Dil Chahta hain.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Mar 16, 2008)

good news , BTW, its need we need little help of gray market for decreasing B-R disk price, they willl do their duty


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Mar 16, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> Rs 999 ???
> is there any english titles available in india??
> 
> anyway nice start...
> ...


What these gray market guys will do is stuff 10 Movies onto a BD-ROM at low bitrate just like they stuff current dvd's with 3 movies.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Mar 16, 2008)

^^ only 3?? here 5-6 movies available in kolkata in a DVD


----------



## CadCrazy (Mar 16, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> LOL.....
> 
> Yes i'm piracy FANboy huh ????
> 
> ...



What else i can say. I hail you man


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 16, 2008)

dude u better edit ur post....

quote wht i say...

this isnt fair...



Zeeshan Quireshi said:


> What these gray market guys will do is stuff 10 Movies onto a BD-ROM at low bitrate just like they stuff current dvd's with 3 movies.




ya true .. very true...



CadCrazy said:


> What else i can say. I hail you man



double standards???
preeching ant piracy and doing piracy... !!!! ( i mean editing others post-quote)

i must hail u RIAA = CadCrazy


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Mar 16, 2008)

@naveen_reloaded,

Did you check the local retail music stores like planetM or crossword,etc?
they should have blue-ray or hd-dvd?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 16, 2008)

ya... i found only BLUray ps3 games....

but may be i should visit more shops...

heycan anyone tell me .. which video format ill rightly fit my 40" samsung LCD..

coz each time i get a video( from net  ) i get two black borders...
wht should i do ???


----------



## CadCrazy (Mar 16, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> dude u better edit ur post....
> 
> quote wht i say...
> 
> ...



What make you think that i'm a DRM'd. I like freedom.Why the hell restrictions even if i purchase original.

you hail me. Mugambo Khush Hua.



naveen_reloaded said:


> ya... i found only BLUray ps3 games....
> 
> but may be i should visit more shops...
> 
> ...



Use original bluray disk


----------



## krazzy (Mar 16, 2008)

Naveen its not the size of the display that matters but its resolution. Use video clips in the display's native resolution to completely fill the display. I think your display's native resolution is 1366x768.


----------



## Pathik (Mar 16, 2008)

Wasn't it Saawariya?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 16, 2008)

^^^yep..i guess it was..but Saawariya being a Sony initiative ma have something to do with it not being the first...neway..for the gray market to actually utilize the blu-ray disk we have to get hold of some blu-ray players..soo....long time..


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Mar 16, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> grey market guys will just start getting imagine ripping a BD to VP7 + 5(7).1 MusePack in a DL DVD.


Seriously mate . You need to see the reality .

Earlier people used to wish for DivX n MP3 support in DVD players . now that they're supported you people move on to something else .

Why can't you people just stick onto something for some time .

IMHO , Ripping in H.264 + 5.1 AAC  or DivX + 5.1 MP3 enough.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Mar 16, 2008)

*xs125.xs.to/xs125/08110/4163607.jpg , Saawariya box art (courtesy of TheManRoom) & ajamils, AVSForum.



@Zeeshan, that's what the "pirates" are doing these days they compress the BR or HDDVD to either a DVD or a DVD9 and distribute underground 

Has anybody been able to get hold of the released title yet?


----------



## fun2sh (Mar 16, 2008)

wasnt it sawariya???


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Mar 17, 2008)

*Saawariya Gets Re-Announced for Blu-ray*

Sony Pictures Home Entertainment has re-announced the Blu-ray release of the _hit_ Indian film 'Saawariya', now expected to arrive on store shelves May 6th, day-and-date with the DVD release. Originally announced for a March 15th release, video will be presented in 2.40:1 1080p AVC accompanied by both English and Hindi 5.1 Dolby TrueHD tracks. Extras include "Making the Music" featurette and video from the premiere. 

*www.blu-ray.com/news/?id=1032


----------



## Ecko (Mar 17, 2008)

How much for pirated Blue-Ray ??


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 17, 2008)

asnvin said:


> Indian movies you can get for as low as Rs.49(TSeries) and that from Tips are also available at Rs.299


 
Initially when we were getting Hindi movie DVD's I think they costed around 
Rs 500. So I think the price for BluRay of Heyy Baby is ok. I dont know about T-Series DVD's but Moser Baer sells some of the DVD's for Rs 49.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Mar 20, 2008)

review, member of High-Def Digest forums



> Inside the bluw ray box of Heyy Babyy *i273.photobucket.com/albums/jj215/arcoroc/DSC02191.jpg
> 
> The picture quality is very good. Vibrant colors, with rich blacks and a three-dimensional pop to the whole thing. It would be a 5 star transfer if not for these random white "scratch" looking marks that show up often, but not too often to ruin the movie. I don't know if the problem is with my disc or the original film the discs were minted from so I would appreciate if someone else with this BD could state whether or not they see these same white scratch. I give it a 3.75/5, marking off for the scratches.
> 
> ...



further review, *forums.highdefdigest.com/showthread.php?p=853212#post853212


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 20, 2008)

when do we start making motion pictures in HD?

Like using The Hi Definition camera & all such setup?


----------



## goobimama (Mar 20, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> when do we start making motion pictures in HD?
> 
> Like using The Hi Definition camera & all such setup?


Not happening. HD cameras are not high enough resolution to display in a theatre. It's going to be film for a long time more to come. 

@Naveen: Use Media Player Classic. Once the movie is playing, hit the 9 key on keypad (with numlock enabled). 

@Cad: Stop being a hypocrite.


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 21, 2008)

I read in some interview, Sajid Khan is a big blu ray and PS3 lover. he mentioned in that interview that he will release the movie on BD. Good start


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Mar 25, 2008)

> In addition, I can confirm that Ayngaran will release Sivaji and Pokkiri on Blu-Ray towards the end of 2008. I will be personally involved on those projects too. Both these films will be taken directly from the 4k DI file. More details  soon .





Blu-Ray Version ( releasing in May/June 2008 )

Disc 1 (50GB)
Uncut Version
Anamorphic Widescreen 2.35:1 - from a DI file source (4k)
1080p 24fps - VC-1 Codec
5.1 PCM uncompressed
5.1 DTS-HD
English Subtitles

Source,
*www.zulm.net/forums/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=9997&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=45
*www.zulm.net/forums/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=9997&start=15&st=0&sk=t&sd=a


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Apr 8, 2008)

screencaps Heyy Babyy 

*xs226.xs.to/xs226/08152/hey3197.jpg
*xs226.xs.to/xs226/08152/hey1931.jpg
*xs226.xs.to/xs226/08152/hey2859.jpg
__

Sony has said that the plan to release around 500 blue ray titles from  the Industry,


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 8, 2008)

I have OSO in my hands, Planning to watch it this sunday

don't ask whether i purchased it or downloaded


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 8, 2008)

Good ...any tamil movies....

Eagerly waiting....


----------



## ?doubtfire? (Apr 8, 2008)

What are the costs of these Blu ray Discs 

& gary4gar please let us know how was the movie


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 8, 2008)

?doubtfire? said:


> What are the costs of these Blu ray Discs
> 
> & gary4gar please let us know how was the movie


Movie is complete Cr@p its same karz story with some masala. But yeah Quality Wise its good.

Deepika Looks Hot in High definition, i can see virtually everything


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Apr 11, 2008)

> *8. Choose your 10 favourite titles (among the titles listed below) which you would like to own in a Blu-ray format?*
> 
> Dilwale Dulhania Le Jayenge
> Veer-Zaara
> ...



*www.yashrajfilms.com/bluraysurvey/bluray.aspx


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 11, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> [...]
> 
> Deepika Looks Hot in High definition, i can see virtually everything



  



_


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Apr 12, 2008)

fanaa maybe.^lolzz


----------



## moshel (Apr 13, 2008)

ArZuNeOs said:


> geez thanks man
> 
> Now i have to allocate 35000+65000+1000 for this venture
> 
> ...



35K for PS3???? deduct 10K. the 40gb ps3 costs 25K. so thats 10K less for you to save.

i guess due to the insane prices of BD players, going for a ps3 is the best bet. u get a high end gaming console along with a good BD player.

btw u will have to add the additional cost of the BD remote.

coming to the point. its really good to see the first hindi movie being released on blu-ray. and i suppose all credit goes to sajid khan who is a techie himself. 
he said in one interview that the DVDs for heyy baby were made by remastering the audio to fit a home theatre 5.1 setup for homes. unlike other dvd creators who just put the same sound played in large screen theatres into the dvds for home viewing.


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Apr 13, 2008)

Anyway the English Blu-ray disc costs a bomb man ...Found i-Robot @ 1800 INR man...Whoa!!!


----------



## Stuge (Apr 13, 2008)

Blu ray in India .Give me a break .Please here still don't want to buy Dvds why would they buy Blu ray .


----------



## MoksHa (Apr 15, 2008)

Are the blu-ray drives yet so cheap to play these discs..........


----------



## goobimama (Apr 15, 2008)

Cause Blu ray gives you an edge. A lot of people now have these LCD/Plasma TVs and watching DVDs on them is no fun. Whats the point of spending 1lac on a TV when you aren't using it to the fullest? A blu ray player costs around 22k or so I think?


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Jul 4, 2008)

update.


Saawariya 

The Blur Ray disc of this film has created sensations as reference disc for the top notch quality that it has delivered.

(Disclaimer: Please note that these screenshots were captured at 1920X1080p & 1280x720p and then compressed using JPEG to improve the loading time. While it should give you a general idea of what a title will look like, it's not representative of the true quality that Blu-ray offers.)

_1080p_
*img225.imagevenue.com/loc232/th_21662_00011002689210636ci4_122_232lo.jpg

*img156.imagevenue.com/loc899/th_21664_00011024227205816lr9_122_899lo.jpg

_720p_
*img143.imagevenue.com/loc995/th_21688_pic5_122_995lo.jpg

*img235.imagevenue.com/loc21/th_21703_pic1_122_21lo.jpg


Screen shot courtesy   Blue Ray.com & threads on Zulm.NET Forums


----------



## goobimama (Jul 4, 2008)

Saawariya truly is an amazing transfer. The first Indian film I've seen with nice rich colours, and...it just looked awesome. And unlike many others, I actually liked the film!


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 4, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Saawariya truly is an amazing transfer. The first Indian film I've seen with nice rich colours, and...it just looked awesome. And unlike many others, *I actually liked the film!*



 :shock. Kya main abnormal hun. Maine to ek ek karke apne sare kapde phad diye the is movie ko dekhte dekhte. Aur tum kehte ho mujhe movie achi lagi.   





goobimama said:


> The first Indian film I've seen with nice rich colours, and...it just looked awesome



 +1


----------



## goobimama (Jul 4, 2008)

Okay first of all I didn't understand a word you just said, but I get the drift that you didn't like the movie. Luckily for me, all of my friends said the movie sucked big time and they went on about it. I think that lowered my expectations so much that I ended up liking the film (same thing happened with Ghost Rider).


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 5, 2008)

Yes Saawariya sucked big time. But Ghost Rider was not that bad 



W i d e S c r e e N said:


> *www.yashrajfilms.com/bluraysurvey/bluray.aspx*8. Choose your 10 favourite titles (among the titles listed below) which you would like to own in a Blu-ray format?*




Dilwale Dulhania Le Jayenge
Dhoom:2
Mohabbatein
Dil To Pagal Hai
Kuch Kuch Hota Hai
        Chak De India
Hum Tum
Dhoom
Black
Salaam Namaste

I hate piracy. I'll download them legally


----------



## NucleusKore (Jul 5, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> its just like PORN industry decision on FORMAT...
> 
> 
> 
> face the reality dude



The PORN industry backed HD-DVD, too bad


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Jul 6, 2008)

there are rumors that Jodah Akbar will be on blue ray soon.

Was omkara good?It's on blue ray,. worth?


----------



## goobimama (Jul 6, 2008)

Omkara is on Bluray? Or do you mean Om Shanti Om?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 6, 2008)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:


> Seriously mate . You need to see the reality .
> 
> Earlier people used to wish for DivX n MP3 support in DVD players . now that they're supported you people move on to something else .
> 
> ...


videophiles and audiophiles care about nothing except quality


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Jul 6, 2008)

> source
> *img234.imageshack.us/img234/8414/scan0002vn5.jpg




@gobi,
i found it here,

*www.bollywooddvds.com/search.aspx?fid=11975&icode=

They are there, maybe for pre-order?

Omkara,
*www.bollywooddvds.com/moreinfo.aspx?id=MV-05848

Jodah Akbar
*www.bollywooddvds.com/moreinfo.aspx?id=MV-05792


----------

